# cramping, hurts when I breathe



## needshelp

I'm 16 weeks. so far, I've had off and on cramping. Today, I had some sharp pains in my sides...Whenever I take a deep breath in, right below my belly button hurts!! I'm not sure what is causing this, but it's freaking me out! anyone else have this? No spotting or anything, just an occasional sharp pain and constant light cramps, especially when I breathe in deeply!...anyone know what could cause this?!
Thanks in advance..I'm really worried...


----------



## miss cakes

i had this for a few weeks but it went away after that i was told it was just my womb stretching x


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi there - pains like you describe are very normal in pregnancy, and will likely intensify as you progress. Cramps and pain on inhaling are not a worry. Regular, spontaneous cramps which get worse and last for more than an hour or happen more than 10-15mins apart are the thing to watch for in pregnancy. 

Early labour is relatively rare, and nothing you describe would give me cause for concern hun x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I had this about the same time as you and went to the doctor about it. There is a nerve that runs around your ribs and when it is irritated it can cause this kind of pain. Also, you are starting to breathe differently as your ribs are going out to the sides instead of up to accomedate the baby. I wouldn't worry unless it really intensifies. :flower: As always, if you are really concerned, talk to your GP or midwife xx


----------



## needshelp

Thanks everyone for the reassurance...I've been sooo scared as this is my first...cramping went away this morning, and didn't have anything until this evening again...Glad its somewhat normal! I have an appointment Friday so I plan on talking about it with doctor...how is everyone doing otherwise?
I am finding, too, that I am getting nausea more in my second trimester! the past two days! I had NONE in my first and thought I was home free!!:nope:


----------

